# Tune „Schwarzes Stück“, was stimmte damit nicht?



## Freefall79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Infos oder Erfahrungswerte, was mit Tunes Schwarzem Stück nicht stimmte?

In der 2018er Freilaufgeist bzw. Zeitgeist ist sie noch aufgeführt, wenn auch „nur“ in den Durchmessern 27,2 und 31,6. Gab es das Schwarze Stück nicht auch mal in 30,9?

Laut Webseite wird derzeit eine Carbonstütze entwickelt, das Schwarze Stück ist nicht verfügbar.
Das, was derzeit entwickelt wird, soll im Frühjahr 2018 marktreif sein, jedoch nur im Durchmesser 27,2.
Ist der Stützendurchmesser von 27,2 für den MTB-Einsatz noch zeitgemäß?
Welcher moderne XC-Rahmen hat dieses Stützenmaß denn noch?

Oder zielt Tune dann eher auf den Einsatz in CX bzw. RR, wo mir 27,2mm Stützenmaß noch verbreiteter erscheinen (wobei dann >350mm Längen überflüssig erscheinen)?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mario8 (5. Dezember 2017)

Das "Schwarze Stück" wollte ich Anfang 2017 beschaffen, aber nicht lieferbar. Auf der Tune-Homepage wurde angegeben, dass die Tests nicht zufriedenstellend verlaufen sind und man weiter daran arbeitet (keine Terminangabe). Aktuell fehlt auf der Homepage das "Schwarze Stück" komplett. Statt dessen eben die Alu-Stütze "Starkes Stück" in 31,6 beschafft (es gibt sie noch in 27,2). Für die Carbon-Stütze war ebenfalls nur 27,2 und 31,6 geplant (und noch im aktuellen Katalog). 30,9 habe ich bei Tune bei aktuellen Sattelstützen noch nicht gesehen. Das "Leichte Stück" gibt es nur in 27,2. Welche Maße im Markt die Stückzahlrenner sind, müsste eigentlich Tune am besten wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2017)

zu viele stützenbrüche...meine hielt gerademal 3 ausfahrten lang...

kauf dir eine mcfk...die hält...


----------



## ccpirat (5. Dezember 2017)

Seit Jahren versucht sich Tune an den Carbonstützen. Jedes Jahr auf‘s Neue, jedes Jahr mit einem anderen Zulieferer bzw teilweise sogar selbst. Sie kriegen es nicht hin.

Und nein 27,2 ist nicht tod, wurde vor 10-15 Jahre schonmal aussortiert und kam dann wieder als absolute Erfindung weil es ergonomischer ist als 30.9/31.8/34.9


----------



## T.R. (5. Dezember 2017)

Das alte schwarze Stück, welches es noch in 34,9 gab, kam von Mcfk und hat bei mir anstandslos gehalten.Die neuen sahen für mich immer nach New Ultimate Teilen aus, auch wenn Tune diese angeblich selber fertigte. Meine Schmolke hält übrigens auch.....


----------



## xmaxle (5. Dezember 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Seit Jahren versucht sich Tune an den Carbonstützen. Jedes Jahr auf‘s Neue, jedes Jahr mit einem anderen Zulieferer bzw teilweise sogar selbst. Sie kriegen es nicht hin.



Dem ist rein garnichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank soweit!
Bei Sattelstütze/Vorbau/Lenker auf Tune zu setzen, fällt dann für mich flach.

Danke für die genannten Alternativen, in die gröbere Auswahl hatte ich sie zwar bereits gezogen, doch war ich aufgrund der Nabenpräferenz zunächst bei Tune hängengeblieben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

27,2 fährt Cannondale  

Ich fahre das schwarze Stück an allen bikes, hatte noch nie eine Reklamation! Tune hat schon des Öfteren Carbonparts einfach wieder vom Markt genommen, ihren Carbon Sattel Reformer, die Black Foot Kurbel, nun die Stütze...denke dass sich oft auch der Invest und Ertrag nicht die Waage halten (z.B. Kurbel). Ein Bekannter fährt diese seit 2 Jahren problemlos am CC Renner...


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> 27,2 fährt Cannondale


Ich wähle den Rahmen nicht nach Verfügbarkeit einer Sattelstütze 



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das schwarze Stück an allen bikes, hatte noch nie eine Reklamation!


Auch am Element also. Dort dann mit Shim? Ein Element verlangt doch i.A. nach 30,9er Sattelstütze.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Auch am Element, guckst du


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Auch am Element, guckst du



Sieht nicht nach Zuhilfenahme einer Distanzhülse aus .
Hilft allerdings nix, wenn das Modell eingestellt wurde und man auf sein Glück bauen muss(te).

Danke für Eure Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Nein ist ohne Distanzhülse  Wie gesagt, war ja einmal in 30,9mm verfügbar...

Und bisher, ohne Probleme, ebenso am F-Si, sowie davor am Santa...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Seit Jahren versucht sich Tune an den Carbonstützen. Jedes Jahr auf‘s Neue, jedes Jahr mit einem anderen Zulieferer bzw teilweise sogar selbst. Sie kriegen es nicht hin.
> 
> ...



Das hatten sie doch eine Weile sogar in der Produktbeschreibung drin stehen, sinngemäß dass sie schon nah dran waren, das Teil in "Miststück" umzubenennen, weil es einfach nichts wurde trotz Odysse einschließlich "Ausflug in den Osten".
Hatte eine aus der ersten Generation, die wohl bei Tune im Haus gebaut wurde, in 27,2 im Germans. Hat unauffällig funktioniert. Habe sie aber auch nicht arg belastet und das Rad mit sehr wenig Kilometern wieder abgebaut, weil ich es einfach zu wenig gefahren bin.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2017)

ich setz auf mcfk im moment...bei denen war jedes teil bis jetzt ohne probleme..


----------



## Surtre (7. Dezember 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zu viele stützenbrüche...


Ich habe ein schwarzes Stück im Einsatz...an zwei Rädern...gleichzeitig.  
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2185715?page=1
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1840244?page=11

(Verletzungen und der Frust durch Ausfall der Stütze sind natürlich nicht lustig.)


----------



## lateville (11. Dezember 2017)

Wo wir dabei sind.... Mir sind auch schon 2 Tune verbauten gebrochen... Eher unlustig so ein Erlebnis!


----------



## ccpirat (11. Dezember 2017)

Vorbau?
Das schwere Teil? Was kann da brechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lateville (12. Dezember 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Vorbau?
> Das schwere Teil? Was kann da brechen?


Beides mal die Kappe!! Einmal waagerecht einmal mehr oder weniger diagonal. 
Und jeweils an verschiedenen Verbauten.


----------



## elrond (19. Dezember 2017)

Auch meine Tune Carbon Stütze brach nach wenigen Ausfahrten:


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2017)

lateville schrieb:


> Beides mal die Kappe!! Einmal waagerecht einmal mehr oder weniger diagonal.
> Und jeweils an verschiedenen Verbauten.


Gebrochene Kappe kenne ich auch...


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Dezember 2017)

Die hier gezeigte Stütze stammt aus der 1. Generation und war von Tune selbst als unglücklich bezeichnet worden. Die UD Carbon Varianten aus 2016/2017 sind dagegen wesentlich stabiler und bei mir an 3 Bikes verbaut, bei nicht einer trat ein Problem auf...


----------



## elrond (19. Dezember 2017)

Unglücklich?! Sie haben damit bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können bzw. Produkte auf den Markt werfen, die nicht sicher sind. Gerissener Vorbaudeckel hatte ich auch schon, aber als Ausrutscher hingenommen. Nach drei gerissenen Vorderradnabenflanschen die in zwei Fällen zu völligem Kollabieren des Laufrades führten stehe ich der Marke inzwischen kritisch gegenüber, fahre aber an vier meiner Räder nach Tune KommVor Sättel und andere Produkte...


----------



## Hoffes (19. Dezember 2017)

Darf man fragen was du wiegst 

Die mig vr Nabe hat bei meinem Bruder sogar trial ausgehalten


----------



## elrond (19. Dezember 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was du wiegst
> 
> Die mig vr Nabe hat bei meinem Bruder sogar trial ausgehalten



im Sommer 72kg, im Winter 76kg


----------



## ccpirat (19. Dezember 2017)

Das ist nicht die erste Tune Nabe bei der die Flansche weg fliegen.

Sind halt auch nur bis 1100NM Speichenspannung freigegeben und Radial war auch mal verboten, keine Ahnung wie das heute aussieht.
Hier wäre die Frage wie die Spannung wirklich war.


----------



## Mario8 (19. Dezember 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Radial war auch mal verboten, keine Ahnung wie das heute aussieht.


Das ist immer noch so und steht auch in den Anleitungen.


----------



## elrond (19. Dezember 2017)

Eine MIG45 kann man gar nicht anders als radial einspeichen. Eine ist mir in einem von Skyline Laufradsatz, der auch von Tune eingespeicht wurde, um die Ohren geflogen. Die andere MIG45 wurde von einem renommierten Laufradbauer eingespeicht wie auch die grüne MIG70. Tune erwähnte mit keinem Wort, daß diese nicht radial eingespeicht werden darf, was bei 20 Loch auch nicht der Fall ist, sondern entschuldigte sich, ersetzte beide Flansche, gelobte Besserung und schickte mir zur Wiedergutmachung noch zwei Handtücher...
Und einfach mal auf die Homepage gehen:
https://www.tune.de/produkt/laufraeder/cross-gravelbike/felgenbremsen/schwarzbrenner-clincher.html
Wäre schon arg komisch wenn radial verboten wäre und sie es selbst machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ist eben wie mit vielem, wenn man Herstellervorgaben beachtet sollte es tun, tut man dies nicht, ist im Nachgang immer der Hersteller der böse Bube, Eigenschuld ist keine Option.
Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren Tune King, Kong, Cannonball, Cannonball 2.0 und das mit Enve Carbon Felgen/Sapim Speichen, ZTR Felgen und Sapim, DT...alles einmal durch und hatte nie ein Problem wie oben beschrieben. Auch im Renneinsatz nicht.

Materialfehler können immer einmal vorkommen, ganz klar, geht allen Herstellern sicherlich gleich. Ich hatte einen abgerissenen Kurbelflansch an einer b.o.r. Kurbel, einen Riss in der Gabelbrücke einer Fox 32...(ohne Sturz etc.), Undichtigkeit bei Shimano und BFO Bremsen, defekte Look Klickpedale nach nicht einmal 250km, Riss im Hinterbau eines Cannondale HT Rahmens (wurde getauscht)...etc.

Das Thema nun dem Hause Tune an zu lasten, ist sicherlich nicht korrekt. Wenngleich oben gezeigte Nabe sehr ärgerlich ist und sicherlich von Tune auch getauscht wurde?!

Und nicht zu vergessen, wir reden hier von Leichtbau, also minimaler Materialeinsatz bei maximal möglicher Haltbarkeit im Verhältnis. Wenn es 20 Jahre halten soll, geht das sicher mit einer Shimano XT Nabe...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2017)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch so und steht auch in den Anleitungen.


Erst ab bestimmten Lochzahlen.

Was mich geärgert hatte, war, dass nur in einer von zwei Anleitungen zur Mig 70 drin steht, dass man nur mit Kopf außen einspeichen darf, weil sie einem sonst kollabieren kann.
Hatte natürlich in die falsche reingeschaut, nichts dazu gelesen und mit Kopf innen eingespeicht. Hat bislang gehalten. Habe dann Tune angeschrieben und gefragt, wie ich damit umgehen soll. Wollte nichts von Tune haben und habe auch auf meinen eigenen Fehler hingewiesen. Wollte nur wissen, ob ich die komplett tauschen muss oder umspeichen kann. Auf die E-Mail kam nie eine Antwort.

Habe sie jetzt umgespeicht, also Kopf außen und hoffe, dass sie nicht entsprechend vorgeschädigt ist. Hatte aber noch nicht viele Kilometer drauf, weil ich kaum mit dem Rennrad gefahren bin. Ansonsten hätte ich eine - äußerlich offensichtlich unversehrte, kaum gelaufene, sorgfältig mit Tensiometer eingespeichte - Vorderradnabe entsorgen können. Denn guten Gewissens verkaufen könnte man (bzw. ich) die ja auch nicht.



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, wir reden hier von Leichtbau, also minimaler Materialeinsatz bei maximal möglicher Haltbarkeit im Verhältnis. Wenn es 20 Jahre halten soll, geht das sicher mit einer Shimano XT Nabe...



Dennoch darf es ja wohl nicht passieren, dass eine vom Hersteller selber eingespeichte Nabe bei einem leicht- bis normalgewichtigen Fahrer einfach so platzt/bricht/reißt!
Wenn das jetzt bei meiner passiert, wäre es etwas anderes. Aber bei einem Komplettprodukt bzw. bei striktem Einhalten der vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Parameter?


----------



## elrond (20. Dezember 2017)

Speichenkopf innen haben sie früher selbst eingespeicht aber aufgrund vieler Flanschbrüche wohl irgendwann aufgegeben.
Und nochmals bis inklusive 28 Loch hat Tune immer auch selbst radial eingespeicht, machen dies auch heute noch, siehe Homepage und dies auch nicht verboten. Ein wie oben gerissener Nabenflansch hätte einen Unfall mit schwersten Folgen nach sich ziehen können.
Zipp hatte vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliches Problem und eine umfassende Rückrufaktion gestartet, tune sitzt das ganze aus.
Und ich habe selbst genügend tune Produkte im Hause darunter, zwei Bigfoot, eine Fastfoot, eine Smartfoot Kurbel, zwei starkes Stück Sattelstützen, 4 KommVor (+), 2 geiles Teil, 3 Sätze Scnellspanner = die keine Probleme machen.
Naben kommen mir von denen aber garantiert keine mehr ins Haus und auch keine keine Carbonlenker oder -Stützen.
Ein King / Kong mit ZTR Olympic steht hier auch noch rum, der schlechteste Laufradsatz den ich jemals besessen habe. Direkt von Tune eingespeicht rissen ständig die Speichennippel, nach einiger Zeit dann knackte er wie verrückt - Freilaufkörper gerissen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2017)

Uff! Ganz schön ärgerlich!
So viel Ärger hatte ich zum Glück nicht. Die MTB-Naben funktionieren ebenfalls tadellos, eingespeicht habe ich selbst. Smart Foot war unproblematisch (kaum gefahren, liegt derzeit rum). Die ganzen Schnellspanner verrichten auch unproblematisch ihren Dienst. Die ersten Wasserträger, die nur durch die Form der Flaschen hielten, waren in meinen Augen Bockmist. Da ging die Flasche oft kaum raus. Die neueren mit Nasen (Uni, 2.0) hingegen tun ihren Job bei mir gut. Auch der Bobo-Steuersatz ist sorglos (stammt glaub eh von Acros).


----------



## Lefty88 (20. Dezember 2017)

Da gibt es auch andere Hersteller, die sich im "Carbonsektor" bewegen und deren Teile brechen, oder Risse bekommen haben..

Ich selbst hatte ein neues MCFK Steuerrohr für die Lefty, gerissen. Habe ein weiteres, neuwertiges SR verkauft, beim Käufer nach wenigen Wochen -- gerissen (war neuwertig) etc. Es ist und bleibt eben LEICHTBAU!


----------



## T.R. (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin auch kein wirklicher Tune Fan. Ich besaß eine Mag 180 Hinterradnabe, die sich durch ständiges Nabenspiel auszeichnete, was Tune nicht dauerhaft beheben konnte. Bei einem Tune Sppeedneedle ist das Gestell gebrochen. Der Tune Carbon Schnellspanner knarzte und knackte ständig. Der Tune Wasserträger Uni hielt die Flasche nicht. Der Wasserträger 2.0 hielt die Flasche, brach aber. Einzg das Tune Schwarze Stück von MCFK hielt und die alten Titanspanner waren gut.


----------



## zuki (30. Dezember 2017)

lateville schrieb:


> Beides mal die Kappe!! Einmal waagerecht einmal mehr oder weniger diagonal.
> Und jeweils an verschiedenen Verbauten.



Da ich selbst Tune Vorbauten fahre tun sich da für mich Fragen auf. 
Mit wieviel Nm hast Du den Vorbau zugedengelt? Hat die gebrochene Kappe zum Sturz geführt? Oder ist der Lenker wenigstens in Position geblieben?


----------



## lateville (30. Dezember 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Da ich selbst Tune Vorbauten fahre tun sich da für mich Fragen auf.
> Mit wieviel Nm hast Du den Vorbau zugedengelt? Hat die gebrochene Kappe zum Sturz geführt? Oder ist der Lenker wenigstens in Position geblieben?


Ich ziehe grundsätzlich alles per Drehmoment am Rad fest und eher weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben.
Beides male bei rupiger fahrt gerissen aber noch zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## zuki (31. Dezember 2017)

lateville schrieb:


> Ich ziehe grundsätzlich alles per Drehmoment am Rad fest und eher weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben.
> Beides male bei rupiger fahrt gerissen aber noch zum stehen gekommen.



Unschön. Wahrscheinlich eine ungünstige Lenker/ Vorbau Kombination? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn beide Teile im gegensätzlichen Toleranzbereich liegen, so etwas passieren kann. Ansonsten scheint mit die Vorbauplatte eigentlich sehr stabil. Bei 4 Nm hält das Teil meine Lenker verdrehsicher. 

Ich bin seinerzeit vom Syntace F109 zu Tune gewechselt, weil mir an einem Syntace-Teil zum dritten Mal die Schraube der Gabelschaftklemmung gerissen ist (-und dadurch der Schraubenrest das Gewinde unbrauchbar gemacht hat). Trotz nur 4-5 Nm Drehmoment. Das passierte in schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei Wartungsarbeiten an der Federgabel.
Einen gute Rutsch wünsche ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine ungünstige Lenker/ Vorbau Kombination?


Auch dann sollte so etwas m. E. nicht passieren (bzw. so etwas sollte es _eigentlich_ gar nicht geben). @InoX ist auch schon die Kappe eines Tune-Vorbaus gerissen. Und ein Schraubwürger...


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (31. Dezember 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch Infos oder Erfahrungswerte, was mit Tunes Schwarzem Stück nicht stimmte?
> 
> ...


Wenn es nicht bereits zu spät ist, lass die Finger von der Tune. Meine war nicht Masshaltig und brach daher schon beim ansetzen wo vorher eine Ritchey Superlogic im selben Mass problemlos passte. Kulanz von Tune gleich Null.


----------



## Freefall79 (2. Januar 2018)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht bereits zu spät ist, lass die Finger von der Tune. Meine war nicht Masshaltig und brach daher schon beim ansetzen wo vorher eine Ritchey Superlogic im selben Mass problemlos passte. Kulanz von Tune gleich Null.



Vielen Dank, nein es ist noch nicht zu spät. Die Puzzleteile finden so langsam zueinander und aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen mit Tune (sowohl mit den Produkten an sich, als auch mit dem Service) habe ich zumindest von der Sattelstütze deutlichen Abstand genommen. Naben hingegen sind noch im Spiel, da ich im Bekanntenkreis nach der Zufriedenheit mit der Kong gefragt habe und einer sie Tag ein, Tag aus ohne Probleme fährt; bisher haben die Naben 50.000 km Laufleistung bei stattlichem Kampfgewicht des Fahrers.

Unter'm Strich wird das für einen wilderen Markenmix am Radl sorgen, aber irgendeinen Tod muss man ja immer sterben.


----------



## zuki (2. Januar 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, nein es ist noch nicht zu spät. Die Puzzleteile finden so langsam zueinander und aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen mit Tune (sowohl mit den Produkten an sich, als auch mit dem Service)



Also was den Service betrifft kann ich nix schlechtes sagen. Ein Schraubwürger wurde ohne Kaufbeleg ersetzt (ich musste allerdings zweimal Nachfragen was nun ist). Und eine Anfrage vor ein paar Jahren, was eine verlegte Wippe von der Stütze Starkes Stück kostet wurde nicht beantwortet. DieWippe lag zwei Tage später im Briefumschlag kostenfrei im Briefkasten. Das ware eigentlich für mich die Gründe pro Tune. Denke hier macht wie so oft der Ton den Unterschied...


----------



## Freefall79 (2. Januar 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Also was den Service betrifft kann ich nix schlechtes sagen.



Wie von mir erwähnt: Sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Bei der Entscheidungsfindung steht daher das Vertrauen ins eigentliche Produkt im Vordergrund, damit ich idealerweise den Service erst gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss.
Bei der Sattelstütze kommt hinzu, dass sie in dem von mir benötigten Durchmesser erst gar nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird - zumindest nicht auf absehbare Zeit.


----------



## t.schneider (3. Januar 2018)

Der hängt seit Jahren in meiner Werkstatt als Warnung vor dieser Firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Der hängt seit Jahren in meiner Werkstatt als Warnung vor dieser Firma



Jo, das macht ja auch ziemlichen Spaß Hersteller zu bashen. À la, ich weiß da auch noch etwas Schlimmes...Ich bin nun seit 1992 unseren schönen Sport verfallen. In dieser Zeit habe von ziemlich vielen Firmen Murks gefahren und habe wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Kundenservice diverser Anbieter gemacht. Tune ist da für mich, wie oben geschrieben, eher einer der guten Hersteller.


----------



## ccpirat (4. Januar 2018)

Es gibt  Dinge von Tune die Murcks sind und nur bedingt halt oder wo ich meine Bedänken hätte, siehe Lenker oder  Kommvor Sattel, aber der Kundenservice ist Top.

Dinge die ich von Tune hatte oder habe und Meine Erfahrungen damit:

Tune AC16/AC17 Schnellspanner, 2 Paar, der älteste seit 2001 im Einsatz, absolut keine Probleme.

Tune AC38 Vietkanntlager, nach 10000km Lager vom Service kostenlos getauscht, habe ich dann wegen mangelndem Spezialwerkzeug verkauft.

Tune Hörnchen, 2 Paar, 1 Satz hatte einen Riss an der Schraube, waren völlig zerschunden vom Gebrauch, gab es vom Service neu, 2 Satz liegt jetzt wieder völlig zerschunden im Regal, ohne Riss

Tune Triebtäter, 32 und 26 Zähne, runtergefahren ohne Probleme.

Tune King/Kong ohne Probleme 6 Jahre gefahren, dann verkauft

Tune A-Head Kappe an 4 Rädern ohne Probleme im Einsatz

Tune Starkes Stück, ohne Probleme am Rennrad im Einsatz

Tune Speedneedle Marathon, 4 Stück, ersten nach ca 4 Wochen durch Sturz völlig zerstört, am Zweiten löste sich nach 10 Jahren MTB-Einsatz eine Niete am Gestell (alte Version) - kostenlos getauscht durch Tune, Dritte Sattel 6 Jahre bis er mir geklaut wurde ohne Probleme und den Vierten hab ich grade seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme auf dem MTB.

Tune Kommvor + hatte ich am Rennrad, dieser knarzte, wurde vom Service ohne Rechnung getauscht, habe ich direkt verkauft.

Tune Wasserträger Uni, 2 Stück am MTB, absolut ohne Probleme.

Weil ich so gute Erfahrungen mit Tune gemacht habe und es eine der wenigen Firmen aus D sind, lass ich mir grad wieder eine Tune Cannonball/Prince Laufradsatz aufbauen.


----------



## t.schneider (4. Januar 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Jo, das macht ja auch ziemlichen Spaß Hersteller zu bashen. À la, ich weiß da auch noch etwas Schlimmes...Ich bin nun seit 1992 unseren schönen Sport verfallen. In dieser Zeit habe von ziemlich vielen Firmen Murks gefahren und habe wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Kundenservice diverser Anbieter gemacht. Tune ist da für mich, wie oben geschrieben, eher einer der guten Hersteller.


Den Smiley hast du aber gesehen? Ich bin da schon bei dir: Bashen will ich niemanden und das Tune in der Branche nicht das schlechteste Zeug herstellt ist eine Tatsache. Leider habe ich den Vorbau, die Barends, eine (gebraucht gekaufte) Kurbel, einen Sattel und eine knackende Kong, die nicht leise zu bekommen war, zu beanstanden. Alles in den letzten 15 Jahren, aber der Eindruck bleibt halt. Wer sich Premium in die Preisliste und auf das Prospekt schreibt muss sich halt an sowas messen lassen.


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2018)

@t.schneider: Alles gut. Wollte Dich auch nicht angreifen. Aus Deiner Erfahrung heraus ist die Kritik sicher verständlich.


----------

